# Interesting Wildlife Management Article



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Goes into some details playing out in management philosophy conflicts at the state level. Will be interesting to see what the reporting about the TWS conference has to say on the subject after it's over. 

Utah preemptively dealt with some of the tension via it's amendment. Time will tell how it ultimately plays out here, especially on the predator side of the equation.









In Washington State, Hunters May No Longer Be "Necessary to Manage Wildlife"


An emerging wildlife war has its first skirmish this week in Spokane where a reformist group is looking to deprioritize hunting and hunters.




www.outdoorlife.com


----------

